# My First Fakemon Concept



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Now before you say anything I want to make one thing clear.
This is my *first* attempt at drawing a fakemon and the drawing must not be considered as a complete and final appearence of my pokemon. I drew this concept so you can have a rough idea of how I imagine this pokemon to look like. I don't claim to be able to capture the style of art that we're used to see in the pokemon franchise, if I had someone who can draw them better I would have asked them to do it 

Now I want to present to you Bracosp:



*Type:* Bug/Psychic

*Species:* Parasitoid Pokemon

*Abilities:* Parasitize - If the player has free space in their party and they fight a Bracosp their pokemon will be paralyzed, after battle there will be a level 1 Bracosp in their party. If the player's party is full the first pokemon that battles Bracosp will be paralyzed for 3 turns after which it will faint.

*Gender Ratio:* 100% female

*Signiture move:* Viral Contamination - PP 5, Power 60, Accuracy 100% - Viral Contamination is a Bug type move that infects it's target and lowers all their stats with each turn.

*Pokedex Entry:* Bracosp has a large head which it uses as a shield when attacked from above. It has a peculiar life cycle and can only reproduce using other Pokemon. It is known to infect it's targets with a viral infection that is believed to be linked to Pokerus.​


Well this is it, for those that might have noticed this pokemon looks like a cross bewteen the alien queen and a wasp. The xenomorphs were inspired by real life parasitoid wasps so I decided that if I make a pokemon that's based on those wasps I might as well add some alien feeling to it. As for the virus and it's conection to the Pokerus, I just want to say that parasitoid wasps are known to have assimilated a virus and use it to weaken their victim's immune system so that they can impant their eggs in it.

Hope you like it


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

nice 

now,to find the will to make my own ! :33


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> nice
> 
> now,to find the will to make my own ! :33



Looking forward to it


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:
			
		

> If the player's party is full the first pokemon that battles Bracosp will be paralyzed for 3 turns after which it will faint.



hax on hax on hax

This is seriously cool, Swarmy. I like how you did a good job of fleshing the background out. 

... I wish I had the art skills to do this. I have the creativity, but I ain't got _no_ skills.

Also, is Bracosp found in the wild? Or is it like a legendary (which I guess are technically still wild)?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> hax on hax on hax
> 
> This is seriously cool, Swarmy. I like how you did a good job of fleshing the background out.
> 
> ... I wish I had the art skills to do this. I have the creativity, but I ain't got _no_ skills.



Thanks!

I can't draw that good too but everyone can learn to be better


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

i might do an assasin bug mon 
i only need a good typing idea


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Bug/Dark


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2013)

it's overpowered Is what I would say if I didn't just send out a fire type called blaziken


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Bug/Dark



i was thinking pure bug,but gaining the main type of the first mon it beats,till it faints


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i was thinking pure bug,but gaining the main type of the first mon it beats,till it faints



That's actually a pretty sweet idea


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the art and description however the ability and signature move can't work with Pokemon because you would need to add a unique status ailment which as you in know, don't exist in Pokemon. The ability is also situation depending on how you are battling, which again hasn't happened in Pokemon.



The move could work like a reverse ancient power and lower each stat once, but each turn is way too overpowered. Even ancient power only has a 10% chance of happening.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ah well, it is my first try after all


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks awesome and is cool, but I don't like the ability


----------

